# الوصلة الثنائية - الدايود



## مهندس / سيد (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اقدم لكم اخواني واخواتي الاعزاء
هذا الملف باللغة العربية عن الوصلة الثنائية - الدايود
اتمني ان تستفيدوا منه
ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم
ودمتم في رعاية الله وامنه
اللهم علمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بما علمتنا انك انت العليم الحكيم






​


----------



## ادور (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررركتير لكم


----------



## Ahmed_M_kamel (12 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ledos (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا الجهد


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

